# My 6 year olds first gar!!!



## rcxdm40

Gage put the nock down on his first spotted gar last night!!! Proud dad for sure!!!


----------



## the kid68

Nice one gage!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job putting him on the fish pops.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Thats awesome! At only 6 years old too!!


----------



## mangomania

*Nice*

What bow does he use? My son is 7 years old and been wanting to get him a bow that can grow with him. Thanks


----------



## sotexhookset

Lol. Very cool!


----------



## rcxdm40

mangomania said:


> What bow does he use? My son is 7 years old and been wanting to get him a bow that can grow with him. Thanks


He was using a diamond youth bow. He out grew it already and is now using a mission archery bow.


----------



## mangomania

Awesome thanks.


----------



## dosseric

That is a great picture. Congrats little dude !


----------



## twistedmidnite

He's hooked now for sure!


----------



## texas two guns

Excellent job Gage!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Dang Pop! At this rate he will get a WT buck with a bow before he is a teenager.


----------

